# JTree



## CosmoKey (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 

ich habe mit gerade einen JTree zusammen gebaut! der wird in einem JScrollPane angezeigt. jetzt würde ich gerne die hintergrudfarbe änderen.
ich kann zwar ganz einfach die hintergrund farbe des JTree mit setBackground ändern, aber das problem ist dann, dass der Text, den ich mit setUserObject neben die einzelnen Blätter des Baumes gesetzt habe immer noch eine weissen hintergrund hat und das sieht ja echt besch...en aus!

kann mir da jemand einen tip geben, wie ich die farbe anpassen kann?


----------



## AMT (15. Oktober 2003)

Die Knoten und Blätter eines JTrees werden mittels eines TreeCellRendenders gezeichnet, damit der Hintergrund der "Texte" eine andere Farbe erhält müßte meiner Ansicht nach die Klasse DefaultTreeCellRenderer überschrieben werden (dort mittels setBackground die Farbe setzen).
Eine Instanz der Klasse wird dann an JTree mittels setTreeCellRenderer übergeben.

public class TreeCellRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {

	public TreeCellRenderer() {
		super();
	}



	public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree, Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf, int row, boolean hasFocus) {
		super(...);
		setBackgroundColor(...);
		return this;
	}
}

Grüße 
Alexander


----------



## CosmoKey (15. Oktober 2003)

*danke*

echt ein super tip! 
war genau das, was ich gebraucht habe!


gruss thorsten


----------

